# Is spar varnish okay to put on top of quick drying polyurethane?



## Canofworms

I'm finishing a hope slab and a butcher block from IKEA and I'm not happy with the drying polyurethane finish.
I want something with meat to it so I can actually see the finish.
I did a butcher block years ago with a code so spar varnish and I really liked it.
I can Sandown the Bairwood again but I'd rather not if I don't have to because I filled in stain the knots and I'm happy with the results.
Can I just headed up with 220 to scuff it and then put those eight coats of spar varnish on that I want?


----------



## firefighterontheside

How many Coats of poly have you done? If you're wanting thickness of finish, you can put many coats of poly on. The coats of poly will dry much faster with subsequent coats. If you really want a thick finish, I would use a pour on finish that you can get at lowes. I've not used it, but know those who have.


----------



## Canofworms

Thanks. I'm really just want to know of the spar varnish can go over poly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just read a comment by the wood whisperer if you're familiar and he said that regular polyurethane and spar urethane are compatible, just have different intended uses. Spar being intended for outdoor use because it has a higher solid content, which may be the reason you get a finish you can see. He advised to use 220 and then put the spar over the top. Didn't mean to say your plan was wrong.


----------



## gfadvm

Yep, no problem putting Spar Urethane over Poly or vice versa. Just scuff sand with some 220 and go for it. I have wiped and sprayed Spar over poly with no problems.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Yes you can do that but the spar varnish will be a softer finish.


----------



## Canofworms

Softer yes, but I am thinking more durable as it will dent and ding rather that chip. It will be easier to spot fix and after 7 or 8 coats it will be thick enough to see. 
Which is what I want. 
I want to sit at the breakfast bar and be able to see the depth. 
After my last coat I will sand with a 400 or 800 grit and then buff it with butchers wax.

I know this is more work than needed, but this is what I want.


----------



## LarryT

Sounds as if you know how spar varnish reacts. My experience with using it on surfaces that will be 
handled frequently is that it always has almost a "sticky" feel expecially during our humid midwest summer 
weather. I have decided never to use it indoors again.


----------



## Canofworms

I like the waxed finish, the way it feels. I must admit I also like telling people that its a waxed finish


----------

